# Chrisapalooza 2 !!!!!!! Come meet Flip Pallot



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

.


----------



## Pescadorable (Sep 15, 2004)

*Good luck!!!*

I can't make the event, but I did make a cash donation at the website.

A few years ago, a friend and I wound up on his boat with 2 dead batteries, so we started pulling it back in by hand. After a short slog, Capt. Chris (and 2 of his clients) stopped and gave us a tow back to the dock. He's pretty cool.

Good luck with the event. I hope it goes well and Capt. Chris completes his recovery full speed ahead.

Glenn


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*chris*

This should be a great event for a great cause, maybe we can post up some of the items that will be auctioned off. I'll start it off .......with a fly I am donating .


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I am donating a custom bait cast rod built on a Rainshadow XSB822.5 blank. The rod will weigh about 3.25 oz. Sorry, it's not fly rod but it's an awesome wadefishing rod. I 'll post pics after I get it wrapped.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Unfortunately, due to a family illness, Flip Pallot has put his calendar on hold to allow him to be at home with his family. Please remember Flip and his family in your prayers. 

I hope that this won't deter you from attending the event and lending Capt. Chris a helping hand. There will be some great food, some good auction and "garage sale" items. And, don't forget to pick up a chance for the Hell's Bay Glades Skiff Raffle. 

See you there. 

Chris


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll be there! Sounds like a great time for a great cause. One question, though...is this a family friendly event or should I find a babysitter for my 2 year old? No big deal either way, just don't want to be "that guy" with the only kid running around!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

*Chris-A-Palooza, "Matagorda Merlot"*

Here are some pics of the rod I just finished for Chris-A Palooza.

I call this rod, "Matagorda Merlot"

6'10" Rainshadow XSB822.5 rod blank
Fuji Titanium. gold cermit guides
metallic burgundy thread wrap
split grip
Massina Hoff Merlot Wine Cork Foregrip.

3.26 oz. of fishing dynamite


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

I am 300 miles away but thinking I need a few of those raffle tickets!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Texasflycaster, Contact any one of the 3 individuals listed on the announcement. They'll be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here is another auction item...a One of a Kind Abel Super 7 Reel


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Here's a partial list of items to be auctioned off. There will also be plenty of other items in the garage sale.

1) Sage Xi3 8wt with matching one of a kinda Abel Super 7 made specially for Chris A Palooza
2) One of a kinda custom bamboo fly rod made for the event by Sweetgrass Rod Co. This will be a 7/8 wt bamboo rod designed for redfishing signed with Chris A Palooza. 
3). 2 days fishing with Capt. Wright Taylor in Florida's Marco Island area. 
4). Chris Phillips Special Rod and Reel. This is one of Chris's personal rods that is his favorite for fishing the Texas Coast. Sage 790-4 RPL+ and matching reel. 
5). 3 nights 2 day South Texas cast and blast with guided fishing reds and trout in the morning out of Port Mansfield as well as hunting Nilgai on two afternoon hunts. (2 cows, 1 bull and uimited hogs can be harvested). Includes private condo accomodations and all meals.
6). Full day of guided fishing in Port Mansfield including lodging and meals with Capt. Ruben Garza aka Snookdude. 
7). Artwork 
8). Fly fishing starter set with rod, reel, line, custom flies, and glasses, and tackle bag


----------

